# Are these Rotkeil severum juveniles?



## evenstarms (Jun 17, 2009)

I got three juvenile severum which the LFS stated were Rotkeil and I just wanted to make sure that is what they are. I am hoping to keep either one or possibly two if there is not too much aggression. Let me know what you think.

Ok, I have not posted pics before and cannot figure it out. If someone could let me know how to then I will post the pics. Thanks.[/img]


----------



## mdog (Dec 10, 2002)

Look in the aquarium photography section. It tells you how.


----------



## evenstarms (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## evenstarms (Jun 17, 2009)

here is another pic


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

They look like green severums...

Is your source reputable? I've got rotkeils from three different sources. Two of which are showing no red, but are definately not your typical Sev. The others I have are super red... So I suppose yours could be... we'll just have to wait and see...


----------



## evenstarms (Jun 17, 2009)

I got the severums from a LFS that specializes in cichlids and they are usually accurate about what the different fish are. They told me that they were Red headed severum which is the Rotkeil right? I believe I also saw it say somewhere else Heros Efasciatus. Aren't Rotkeil sevs Heros Efasciatus Rotkeil? I believe I read that somewhere. I am really hoping these are Rotkeil though!! I think I will have to wait until they are bigger and then see what they really are.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Generally red headed and rotkeil are the same, _Heros sp. Rotkeil_ .... they are not _H. efasciatus_ as of yet.

There is a local race of _H. efasciatus_ from the Tapajos river sold as redhead or redfaced Tapajos ...

It makes it confusing. Rotties tend to look like regular greens at small sizes.


----------



## M0oN (Dec 8, 2003)

I agree with dwarfpike, they're too young to positively ID. Rotties don't show color until about the 4" mark.


----------



## hey_wood1981 (Apr 7, 2004)

I've had one green severum and a group of 25 rotkeil severums. (as they aged I thinned the group down.) I see a faint blue on the dorsal fin in your pictures. My baby rotkeils had that blue as well. I don't recall seeing that on my green severum. I am no expert by any means but I just thought I'd share what I've expierenced.

As my rotties grew they developed red freckles around the face and gills. After that was visible for a while the freckles went away. Now, I can see a hint of what I guess would be best described as a solid red around the "neck" area. It's not strong enough to show up in pictures I've tried taking with my not so great camera.

I have too many in my 90 gallon right now. I need to make another trip to the fish store to trade some in. Only bad thing is the store I take them to is a ways away. I refuse to take them to any place local because I see how they treat their fish. :x 
The store I trade with puts them in their own 180 gallon. 8)


----------



## evenstarms (Jun 17, 2009)

There definitely is blue on the dorsal fins of all three of the juveniles. That gives me a bit more hope that they will turn out to be Rotkeils. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Mati18 (Oct 10, 2012)

Hey did these turn out to be rotties? I've got one arounnd the 3 inch mark showing no red but looking a great deal like the pictures you posted...


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

For what it is worth, mine looked like that when they were juvies. As adults the heads are blue not red,although the shoulder is (hence the name red shoulder).


----------



## Mati18 (Oct 10, 2012)

Cool thanks Bill. My guy definitely has some blue metallic coloring starting on his face, but not red yet. But I'm still hopefull


----------

